# this one was tough



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I've really struggled with this one, I think I pushed my skill level a touch too far, But its now as good as I can get it. This is the one I had problems with the wipe on poly. It must have had about 10 coats, each one scrubbed off and started again.

The photo has also made me realise I have to flock the drawers again.

Its a fair size, 7" across and the same deep.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is awesome Bob..


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Holy moly! That is fantastic. Each drawer built in layrs and all to match! I can dream


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

enviable work...love the contrasting wood and use of ply...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks, my wife is due to inspect it tonight. She's final quality control. But I think she's softer than I would be on myself. Its going to the UK next week for my daughters birthday, so no time to change anything now, except flock those inner liners again.

Angie, look up bandsaw boxes. glue it up, cut it out, hey presto just like a stick of rock.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

sunnybob said:


> I've really struggled with this one, I think I pushed my skill level a touch too far, But its now as good as I can get it. This is the one I had problems with the wipe on poly. It must have had about 10 coats, each one scrubbed off and started again.
> 
> The photo has also made me realise I have to flock the drawers again.
> 
> Its a fair size, 7" across and the same deep.


This is brilliant in every aspect Bob.Love it,James


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Not matter how many ways you could say awesome it wouldn't do justice to that box.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bob you say you pushed your skill level but it looks like you made a thousand of them. Needless to say I really like it.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nicely done Bob 
Sure like the contrast of the differant woods


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I say that's about as good as it gets. Your daughters will be delighted...a place of honor I'm sure.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

A real beauty.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Bogglement!* :surprise:


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, it failed quality control.

I have to re flock the drawer interiors (which I already knew and was prepared for), but I now have to get that bloody poly wipe out AGAIN and re face the drawer fronts. Apparently they arent shiny enough.
Life is tough.


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

This is an amazing piece of work...something to be appreciated. You've certainly raised the bar which was already quite high. I love it!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow... beautiful job


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice work Bob.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Phenomenal piece of work. Well done.


----------



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

What a beauty! I have no words!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you all.
Its strange making a box like this, its almost art, and I want it to be perfect but because its a foot from my face for a month I see all the tiny things i dont like.
When I finally step back and look at it from a distance, i feel a lot better about it.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

sunnybob said:


> Thank you all.
> Its strange making a box like this, its almost art, and I want it to be perfect but because its a foot from my face for a month I see all the tiny things i dont like.
> When I finally step back and look at it from a distance, i feel a lot better about it.


Lighten up, Bob. People are their own worst critics. You know the little things are there. Most other people just don't notice. If they do, so, what? Minor defects are character traits that make the piece unique.:smile:


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Bill, its true, I'm a failed perfectionist.

I just need reminding occasionally.(g)


----------

